# Fuente alimentación 12 Volts 20 Ampere - Yaesu FP-707



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Saludos, tengo una  fuente alimentación 12 Volts 20 Ampere que lo conecto y me da 13.6 Volts, eso está bien pero cuanto le conecto un radio Yaezu de comunicación y trato de hablar el voltaje baja a 8 Volts y si no hablo por el radio me marca bien 13.6 Volts


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2020)

Quizás no sea una fuente alimentación sino un cargador de baterías...

La bola mágica no me recibe la señal/


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2020)

¿De que potencia es la emisora?
En principio 240W parecen muchos pero lo mismo la emisora consume mas que eso.


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2020)

Y si la fuente es switching y es china,probablemente el problema sea la fuente; Yo para esas aplicaciones prefiero fuentes lineales con algo de potencia de sobra por las caidas de voltaje.


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Ok, la fuente es de trasformador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

lonbris8 dijo:


> Ok, la fuente es de trasformador.


Si mis ojitos rojo sangre no ven mal, hay un cable desoldado del puente rectificador


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Si, es que le quité el rectificador para probarlo pero no he dado con el problema.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2020)

Esa fuente parece no regulada porque conmutada no parece y si fuera lineal necesitaría un radiador descomunal, así que esa placa de circuito impreso con esos minitransistores solo decora. Eso o los transistores de potencia están en otro lado.
Si no es regulada, la tensión fluctuará bastante con el consumo, no sé si tanto pero bastante si.

¿Cuanto consume la emisora, antes iba bien?


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Estaba funcionando bien, da el voltage bien que es 13.6 Volts, el problema es cuando tu le conectas algo que consume amperaje lo que hace es que baja el voltaje de 13.6 a 8 Volts pero cuando tu le descontectas lo que consume, el voltaje cae en la normalidad a 13.6 V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2020)

lonbris8 dijo:


> Estaba funcionando bien, da el voltage bien que es 13.6 Volts, el problema es cuando tu le conectas algo que consume amperaje lo que hace es que baja el voltaje de 13.6 a 8 Volts pero cuando tu le descontectas lo que consume, el voltaje cae en la normalidad a 13.6 V.


Y eso es completamente normal, sobre todo si le conectas una emisora de 2 kW a ese transformador que tiene mucha menos potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

lonbris8 dijo:


> Estaba funcionando bien, da el voltage bien que es 13.6 Volts, el problema es cuando tu le conectas algo que consume amperaje lo que hace es que baja el voltaje de 13.6 a 8 Volts pero cuando tu le descontectas lo que consume, el voltaje cae en la normalidad a 13.6 V.


En lugar de repetir lo que ya comentaste responde por favor lo que te están consultando:

¿ Cuanto consume tu emisora ?
¿ Esta falla es nueva ?
Si en lugar de la emisora, por ejemplo conectas una lámpara de automotor de 45W ¿ Ocurre lo mismo ?

Publica fotos de la fuente desde varios ángulos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En lugar de repetir lo que ya comentaste responde por favor lo que te están consultando:


Fogo!!! Yo trataba se sacarle de mentira a verdad...
Se vé que no quiere decir la potencia...


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

ok lo que le estoy conectando es un radio que lo que consume es 5 vatio mira hasqui la foto del radio que le estoy conectando


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

¿ Y las fotos de la fuente ?


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Voy a resoldarle el rectificador a la fuente de alimentación para conectar el radio para que vea lo que hace.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2020)

Es que sois unos impacientes.
Si contesta todo de golpe se pierde el interés por el hilo.

Hay que mantener el suspense como Hitchcock


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)

El transformador ya es de 16,5 Vac , lo cual lo lleva a 23 Vdc , para bajarlo a 13,6 . . .


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Hice un corto video de 8 segundos ¿ Cómo lo subo para que lo vean ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

¿ Sigo esperando o me voy a almorzar ?   


Fogonazo dijo:


> *¿ Y las fotos de la fuente ?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)

lonbris8 dijo:


> Hice un corto video de 8 segundos ¿ Cómo lo subo para que lo vean ?


 
Lo subes a Youtube y pegas la dirección aquí !


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)




----------



## Scooter (Dic 4, 2020)

Vengaaaa vaaaaa pon una foto de la fuenteeeee porfaaaaa.


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)




----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

*Aquí *se ve un disipador negro de aparente buen tamaño, ¿ Que hay adosado a el ?
Por favor no me respondas _"Un transistor"_, si hay uno mira que código tiene y publícalo 


¿ Esa fuente estuvo en alguna guerra en el bando del perdedor ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2020)

Podría ser la parte de transistores que regula la tensión de salida ?


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

tiene tres transsitores de estos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

Mejor 

¿ Sabes como medir si los transistores están sanos ?

En caso afirmativo, desuelda 2 de las patas de cada transistor de estos y mide


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 4, 2020)

Aunque es una fuente muy simple y como siempre me gusto ver las cosa mas claras para analizar....sacada del manual del equipo que alimentaba(Yaesu FT-707).





Puede que me equivoque pero tal vez no tenga nada la fuente y este todo bien menos la medición por parte del medidor que es agregado(no original) y al cual se le debe estar metiendo RF cuanto activa el PTT y mide cualquier verdura. Habría que cargar la fuente con otra cosa que no emita como resistencia, foco, etc y ver que pasa.

Es solo el olfato de puro perro viejo, no más(sin "bicho" por el momento...por lo del olfato digo  ).

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 4, 2020)

Ok, el tiene 3 transistores T-D717 y dos de ellos creo que están malos, tienen fuga, voy a comprarlos y se lo remplazo y le dejo saber como me va, gracias estoy bien agradecido por la ayuda, le dejo saber si me funciona cuando se los cambie.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2020)

Hola a todos , mi sugerencia es testear esa fuente con una o mas  lamparas de 45W x 12V (farol de coche) y verificar si la tensión de salida cae.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 4, 2020)

Para el consumo de ese Handy de banda ciudadana en emisión aunque solo tuviera un transistor en condiciones, ni se notaria a la salida.

Se puede desconectar los tres y solo conectarle por ejemplo un TIP35C y probar(para ese consumo le sobra).

Si los tres supuestamente soportan consumo de 20A que demandaba el equipo para la que fue diseñada, ergo cada uno debería soportar mas de 6A y ese handy consume menos de 1A por eso no me cierra el relato.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Si los tres supuestamente soportan consumo de 20A que demandaba el equipo para la que fue diseñada, ergo cada uno debería soportar mas de 6A y ese handy consume menos de 1A por eso no me cierra el relato.


   
Yo creo que a nadie le cierra! Le han dicho que pruebe con una lámpara y dice que tiene transistores con fugas


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 4, 2020)

¡ Copión !   


Fogonazo dijo:


> En lugar de repetir lo que ya comentaste responde por favor lo que te están consultando:
> 
> ¿ Cuanto consume tu emisora ?
> ¿ Esta falla es nueva ?
> ...





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , mi sugerencia es testear esa fuente con una o mas  lamparas de 45W x 12V (farol de coche) y verificar si la tensión de salida cae.
> 
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 4, 2020)

Hola
Yo diría que esos 3 capacitores ya están pidiendo cambio... es lo único que tiene lógica frente a la falla mencionada y mas en esos equipos.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 4, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Copión !


!Peeero , jo dice una o mas lamparas  para testear , portanto "meo copión" , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
Lo que me guta en ese diseño es que la regulación es hecha en la rama negativa ,asi los transistores série pueden sener armados directamente en lo dicipador de calor sin la nesecidad de aysladores de mica porque ya trabajan a 0Voltios ( tierra o masa).
Quizaz los capacitores electrolicticos estan casi que totalmente desvalorizados.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 13, 2020)

Saludos a todos, ya quedó, tenía mala la tarjeta y un transistor pero ahora quedo al 100%, gracias a todos por la ayuda, si no hubiera sido por la ayuda de ustedes no lo hubiera arreglado, pero quedó bregando como yo quería .


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 14, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Aunque es una fuente muy simple y como siempre me gusto ver las cosa mas claras para analizar....sacada del manual del equipo que alimentaba(Yaesu FT-707).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 258373
> 
> ...


Aunque la avería ya esté resuelta, lo que dices debe de ser tenido en cuenta muchas veces, no es la primera vez en la que al medir con un tester digital donde hay abundante RF,si el tester no es de buena calidad o la RF circundante tiene un nivel muy elevado (sobre todo si hay mucha ROE) se obtengan medidas erróneas...


----------



## lonbris8 (Dic 25, 2020)

Saludos a todos, aquí subí un corto video para que vean cómo quedó al 100% y gracias a todos ustedes por la ayuda


----------

